# New knife review: Suien VC



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

I bought a Suien VC used but pretty much like new for $140. The VC probably means VERY COOL! Okay it means virgin carbon, not the usual floozy carbon I hang out with










First impression - Heavy! Used to my CCK 1103, this is much heavier, better quality steel too. It's thicker all around. The profile has a bit much curve for me.

It was wedging a bit in food. I thinned it behind the edge on my 300 grit stone and now it doesn't look as pretty. About 1 hour thinning and sharpening altogether and now it is cutting to my liking. Cut through carrots no wedging.

I'm going to try to use this knife exclusively (well other than butchery or fish) for a few weeks and then I will update my review.


----------



## ordo (Mar 19, 2009)

Nice. Looks pretty to me.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

That's pre thinning. That middle layer matte finish is scratched right off. Haven't polished it or evened out the scratches yet.  I'll use it on more produce before I decide if it needs more thinning.


----------



## millionsknives (Apr 25, 2014)

People that know more about knife making think it is because of how they quench cleavers. I see the same thing on other cleavers too.

http://www.knifeforums.com/forums/showpost.php?post/2083208/

Anyway after thinning, it's completely gone.


----------

